

Pylearn2 in practice - grej
http://fastml.com/pylearn2-in-practice/

======
ironchief
If you want to try Pylearn2, use this vagrant box for easy setup [link]

[link]
[https://github.com/ironchief/pylearn2_vagrant](https://github.com/ironchief/pylearn2_vagrant)

